# I talked politics and still received a tip!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

A rider wanted to compare the politics of Iran and America because even though he was born in America his parents were born in Iran. He was able to visit his relatives in Iran when he was younger but said he can’t go there now because they would slap him into their military. They consider him to be an Iranian citizen because of his parents.

His conclusion? America isn’t a perfect country but it’s a MUCH better place to live than Iran. He appreciates the freedom we have here.

I was surprised he tipped. It might have been my first tip from anyone attending college.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Water is wet
Ice is cold
Steam is hot


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you agreed with him (What he said sounds agreeable to me). That's why he tipped.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice story. But I have to admit, I was expecting something more dramatic. Maybe something along the lines of:

You picked up a MAGA hat wearing dude, whose big red pickup, complete with 'don't tread on me' flag, had broken down on the way back from the shooting range. You told him you think socialism is the answer to all problems, and that the USA should become a Canadian province. You also told him they should add new letters to the alphabet to account for more LGBTQ additions. He ended up tipping you $20 on a minimum fare.

OR

You picked up a bearded college kid from Starbucks. His electric car, complete with Coexist and Save The Spotted Owl stickers, had run out of charge, so you drove him home. On the way there, you told him America is slowly becoming great again. You also told him you wanted to volunteer to help build the wall, but you're so right wing, you think even Texas is a nanny state. He tipped you $20 and a 'cool conversation badge'.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Nice story. But I have to admit, I was expecting something more dramatic. Maybe something along the lines of:
> 
> You picked up a MAGA hat wearing dude, whose big red pickup, complete with 'don't tread on me' flag, had broken down on the way back from the shooting range. You told him you think socialism is the answer to all problems, and that the USA should become a Canadian province. You also told him they should add new letters to the alphabet to account for more LGBTQ additions. He ended up tipping you $20 on a minimum fare.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I got a D in Drama.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> A rider wanted to compare the politics of Iran and America because even though he was born in America his parents were born in Iran. He was able to visit his relatives in Iran when he was younger but said he can't go there now because they would slap him into their military. They consider him to be an Iranian citizen because of his parents.
> 
> His conclusion? America isn't a perfect country but it's a MUCH better place to live than Iran. He appreciates the freedom we have here.
> 
> I was surprised he tipped. It might have been my first tip from anyone attending college.


Iranians in the us mostly well educated 
They trend into bio med engineering and go phd level
When they have to meet family members, they go to 3rd country


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mbd said:


> Iranians in the us mostly well educated
> They trend into bio med engineering and go phd level
> When they have to meet family members, they go to 3rd country


The 3 Iranians I know personally were all graduate students in engineering. Presumably now they are all engineers or professors while I'm driving for Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bio medical field- don't know why they go that way ...btw, Freddie Mercury, queen ,his ancestors from Iran...


----------

